# the crusaders



## BobPanda (Feb 18, 2009)

hello everyone,

after not knowing what to do with dozens of unused metal marines and my RC-landraiders still unpainted i decided to put them all into a completely new army.
as you can see in the following pic the marines will not only come from one specific chapter but from almost all popular ones.
-








-
therefore i decided not to remove any chapter insignia, but simply apply the same scheme to all of them.
the scheme should be easy to apply and based upon a bright color like white or bleached bone. for contrast purpose i took some red and green.
the first testmini i made only took me little more than 1 hour.
-








-
as i got some positive feedback i painted another one ...:
-








-
after the scheme had turned out to work well on default minis i applied it to one of my remote controlled landraider. ...:
-
















-
and finally to a terminotor ....
-








-
as i got asked many times how to apply the basic scheme i made some fotos describing the very first steps terminators paintjob:
-
















-
as this army is going to become a relatively huge one, i think i'll keep you updated for the next 2 or 3 years ...
.
as always: comments and any kind of feedback are highly appreciated. :victory:


----------



## ChaosJunkie (Aug 21, 2008)

awesome painting, cant wait to see more +Rep


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

wow thats nice, keep it up


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Holy shit bob, is there anything you cannot do extremely well?


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Great scheme, stunningly executed, i could quite happily follow this thread for another 3 years.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Amazing work Bob Panda! I love the colour scheme, it works really well together, the Terminator and the Marine with the spear thing are my favourites, the pose on them both is really cool. Plus rep, but you better keep up the good work :wink:


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

dark angel said:


> the Marine with the spear thing


the standard bearer, DA?

...is that termie from the space hulk set?


----------



## BobPanda (Feb 18, 2009)

Fallen said:


> the standard bearer, DA?
> 
> ...is that termie from the space hulk set?


yes. those are from the space hulk set ... 

meanwhile is made a new vid of their land raider ... 
.




.








































.
and also made some progress painting the termis ... 
-

















.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Great colour scheme, and excellent work.


----------



## cruor angelus silicis (Jan 13, 2010)

That paint scheme is amazing. Thanks for the photos of how you achieved it. Very sweet looking. Rep for you!


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

they look amazing mate, are you gonna fw any particular chapter markings on to the tanks or more generic like eagles etc?


----------



## BobPanda (Feb 18, 2009)

Hellados said:


> they look amazing mate, are you gonna fw any particular chapter markings on to the tanks or more generic like eagles etc?


no i don't think i will.
at the moment i'm not quite sure how much marines i'll add to this scheme.
i think for now i'll jsut try to finish these guys in the next pic.
today i spent half an hour and added some detail.
i think another 3-4 hours and they'll be finished.
.


----------

